# Sound works.... Most of the time! HELP Please!



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Sound works.... Most of the time!! HELP Please!!

1st off I am on .901
I am using [K]IN3TX

Ok So I started having this issue out of the blue. Sometimes when I am doing any application that uses sound.... it wont SOUND!!
its rare but it has become a problem.

Twice my alarm has gone off..... but no sound.
I use Youtube most of the time sound... but sometimes video with silence.
Pandora... occasionally it will go to the next song..... No sound. I skip the song and sound is back.
All other applications that use sound including the phone ringing have had this phantom issue with sound.

SO I am at wits end with it. I tried Eclipse. PERFECT. Never a sound drop. Now I AM NOT BLAMING [K]IN3TX.
I think it is somthing that I did to the Rom. I couldnt tell ya what though.
I really dont want to Redo the phone again. Anybody ever had this issue?
Anybody fixed this issue.... simply?

I just dont know what to do with it guys.

Thanks in advance.

Swc2001


----------



## totw187 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have this same problem on my bionic..I'm on the 5.7.893 update and I switch back and forth from kinetx and liberty. It happens with asphalt 6, power amp etc..usually have to reboot to get the sound working. Ill have to switch back to eclipse and see if that rom helps. I searched the forums on this a few times and have yet to see a fix for this.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

totw187 said:


> I have this same problem on my bionic..I'm on the 5.7.893 update and I switch back and forth from kinetx and liberty. It happens with asphalt 6, power amp etc..usually have to reboot to get the sound working. Ill have to switch back to eclipse and see if that rom helps. I searched the forums on this a few times and have yet to see a fix for this.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


So it happens for you on Liberty as well?
You see when I first was on [K]in3tx it never did this. it just developed all of a sudden one day.

I am thinking of just wiping and putting the rom on from scratch. MAN I DONT WANT TO DO THAT THOUGH!!
I hate getting Roms just right.
Thats why I love Clockwork and Amon-ra soooo much.
Get it done the way you like then back it up.... unfortunately I think I backed up the problem as well.

I really dont think it is the Rom.


----------



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just completely redid the [K]IN3TX ROM on my phone with all of my settings. So far no sign of the anomaly.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Happens to me running. 901 eclipse rc2.1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## King Howie (Nov 8, 2011)

ive been running .901 and Kin3tx AOSP since Christmas, and have never had the issue. probably a mucked up setting or something. i usually lurk pretty regularly, and don't recall hearing this before. your re-install probably reset whatever was wrong


----------



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

nope this morning it happened again.... SO my thinking is when did this start happening. I think it may have started happening after I overclocked.
So I will go back to a nandroid pre overclock and see if that does the trick.


----------



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes I have vigoursly tested this issue. And Overclocking the Bionic is deffinately the culperit!!
Once you Overclock using the Omapp method and flash the 1.2Ghz .zip is deffinately when the anomaly begins to manifest itself.
Soooo back to 1.0Ghz I go. Sorry Omapp it was cool but not worth not wakin up in the mornings in time for work and constant sound drops with all other applications including pandora, slacker, phone ringing, and texting to just name a few.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Calla969 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have this problem too. I'm on kin3tx. 901 and have never overclocked.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

